# flathead caught at Cowan Lake last weekend



## BDC (Apr 29, 2004)

Went to Cowan Lake a week ago and we were spooning for Saugeye when my son hooked into a big flathead. 17 1/2 lbs on a 1/4 oz. gold hopkins spoon. Using light tackle so took him 10 mins to get it in. Had a great time bringing it in.


----------



## HeerKittyky (May 23, 2011)

Sweet fish, probably a nice surprise on a spoon! If you dont mind me asking, did you keep this fish? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII


----------



## Bossman302 (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome flattie! I bet that was a hell of a fight on light gear! :B


----------



## BruceT (Jun 14, 2013)

Bossman302 said:


> Awesome flattie! I bet that was a hell of a fight on light gear! :B


Nice fish, especially on that tackle--congrats!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

wow! great catch!


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

You kept it?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

That woukd make a great mount if it was his first ! Nice fish Tom


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Why do people feel the need to ask if he kept it? Why is that your business? It would be legal if he did keep it.

OP: Awesome catch! Nice job!


----------



## HeerKittyky (May 23, 2011)

Wasn't a question of legality, just curious. Did I miss a memo from the mods about no questions allowed? If I did, I appreciate you policing that yakfish. 

Again, sweet fish to the OP.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII


----------



## LoraincountyFisher (Jul 6, 2013)

@heer there has been a lot of fights over pay lakes&keeping flatties from non pay lakes. So if I had to take a guess it's more of a way to prevent a fight. Some people think they have a right to say what can and cannot be taken. Personally I cnr mainly because I'm not a fan of fish just into it for sport. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

HeerKittyky said:


> Sweet fish, probably a nice surprise on a spoon! If you dont mind me asking, did you keep this fish?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII


well, the pic is of him next to what looks like his house. i would say he kept it.


----------



## HeerKittyky (May 23, 2011)

I agree, there have been several threads that have beat the proverbial dead horse over and over regarding paylakes and general catfish etiquette. I don't want any part of it lol.

As IG astutely pointed out, the OP's pic looks to be on land and I just wondered if he kept it. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

If he kept it, there is nothing wrong with it. There are not many flatheads in Cowan, but I once saw a picture of a 50lber taken from there. Because of the abundance of forage (bluegills and shad) and a limited amount of flatheads, I think the lake has the potential to produce a monster flathead.

Congratulations on a fine catch. I'm sure it was an awesome battle.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

PLEASE don't turn this into a catch /release thread!!!!! Awesome fish BDC!!!!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes there aren't a bunch of Flatheads in Cowan, probably because there just isn't much spawning habitat. The state draws down Cowan every winter(not last winter though) so you can get an idea of just how barren it is around the banks. Now if they would put some hollow logs or wood crates of some kind in there, the flatheads would love it.

Now for the real question. How did you do on the saugeye? I must might have to get the yak out and see if I can Flitter up a few.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

How deep and were you vertically jigging?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

HeerKittyky said:


> Wasn't a question of legality, just curious. Did I miss a memo from the mods about no questions allowed? If I did, I appreciate you policing that yakfish.
> 
> Again, sweet fish to the OP.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII


Here's your memo Kitty. I DO look to see who was the first person to turn a thread from fishing report into yet another C&R debate, paylake debate, etc. You now have my extra attention that I might normally spend looking at something else. Congratulations.


----------

